# Rubbermaid Stock Tank



## Geo11 (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get a 150 gallon Rubbermaid stock tank? I've tried TSC and they don't carry rubbermaid. Any ideas?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

BUMP im tryn to find these as well


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta go to the farm industry I think.


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

I have horses and bought one several years ago on clearence because they weren't going to carry them anymore, I'm not even sure if Rubbermaid still makes them? I just saw one on Kijiji a few days ago though in the livestock section. I'll try to find the link.

EDIT

Heres one 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Gate-and-Water-Trough-W0QQAdIdZ300431784


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

You can still get them online but as for local findings I've not found any locally. I think it was like $1/gal last time I saw it. 

You could get the 189L on sale rightn ow at Can.T for $20 and get two of them and double it up. Add some strapping to the side and you're good to go for cheap. Functional and practical but not the best cosmetic look but it does what you want.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a stock tank for sale.

It's not rubbermaid though, the brand is Tuffstuff.

It's about 60L x 42W x 22H with a 3" bulkhead installed near the bottom.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have a price/loc I will pass that info onto a friend.


----------



## Geo11 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got an extra one for sale if anyones intersted as well.


----------

